# Cousin, niece, nephew --- nicht, neef



## Anmarvel

Hello everyone
I'm trying a vocabulary list about family. So,
in Dutch, nicht is niece and neef is nephew in English. But I have seen in the dictionary, that nicht and neef, you use for cousin in English.
Am I right or are there others words for cousin?

Dank u wel


----------



## Toberoni

A nephew is your sibling's child. A cousin is your parent's sibling's child. In Dutch there's no distinction. It's all called neef/ nicht.


----------



## Anmarvel

Dank u wel!


----------



## eno2

For a Flemish person there is a distinction.

The definitions of Van Dale are eloquent  about this matter.



> Kozijn: 1* BE*; spreektaal neef, kind van iemands oom of tante



In Flanders I call my cousins  kozijnen.



> Neef: 1 zoon van iemands broer of zus 2 zoon van iemands oom of tante


 That's standard Dutch.

The confusion for me consists in the fact that I always called the 4 suns of my aunt KOZIJNEN. But the 4 daughters of my same aunt, I call them NICHTEN (=nieces). In fact I should have been consequent and have called my kozijnen also neven/(=nephews). But in Flanders one didn't do that (at the  time).

The English <cousin> doesn't differentiate gender. It comes from the French cousin. the French have cousine too, but cousine got lost somewhere in English 

I consider the lack of gender of "cousin" to be  a language shortage the French do not suffer from. .  And I consider  the ambiguity of "neef, nicht" to be a language shortage the English & French do not suffer from . Nor the Spanish: primo/prima & sobrino/sobrina.


----------



## Anmarvel

Dank u wel


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Anmarvel said:


> So, in Dutch, nicht is niece and neef is nephew in English. But I have seen in the dictionary, that nicht and neef, you use for cousin in English. Am I right or are there others words for cousin?


This is where diminutives come in handy. I often find myself using _neefje_ and _nichtje_ to refer to my nephews and nieces and _neef_ and _nicht_ to refer to cousins of mine. I suppose not all Dutch speakers make the same distinction, but I'd say it's pretty common.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> . Nor the Spanish: primo/prima & sobrino/sobrina.



Nor German: Cousin/Cousine & Neffe/Nichte.  German has even another word for Cousin: Vetter. And for Cousine: Base....


----------



## Gremium

Zoals Hans al aangaf wordt er onderscheid gemaakt tussen neef/neefje en nicht/nichtje. Ook in mijn omgeving gebeurt dat veel, waardoor verwarring nooit voorkomt.


----------



## eno2

Nooit van gehoord van dat zogenaamd onderscheid. Hoe dan ook, als ik zeg neefje kan je als buitenstaander of toehoorder niet weten of dat een vers kindje is van broer of van oom. Hoe dan ook: als je neefje groot wordt, blijft hij geen neefje maar wordt hij een neef. Hoe dan ook hebben wij maar één basiswoord: neef. Dat woord bevat gewoon de onderscheidende informatie niet.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Nooit van gehoord van dat onderscheid. Hoe dan ook, als ik zeg neefje kan je als buitenstaander of toehoorder niet weten of dat een vers kindje is van broer of van oom. Hoe dan ook: als je neefje groot wordt, blijft hij geen neefje maar wordt hij een neef. Hoe dan ook hebben wij maar één basiswoord: neef. Dat woord bevat gewoon de onderscheidende informatie niet.


Als jij beweert nog nooit van dat onderscheid gehoord te hebben, waarom kom je hier dan vervolgens uitleggen hoe dat onderscheid werkt? Wéér bemoei je je met een onderwerp dat je niet beheerst.

Een neefje of nichtje dat geen kind meer is, kun je zonder probleem neefje of nichtje blijven noemen. De dochter van mijn oudere broer is een volwassen vrouw. Het leeftijdsverschil tussen haar en mij is niet eens bijzonder groot. Onlangs heb ik haar op een receptie aan een collega van me voorgesteld als "mijn nichtje uit Brussel", en uit het gesprekje dat zich ontspon, bleek dat mijn collega correct begrepen had dat ik haar oom was en niet haar neef.


----------



## eno2

Ik vroeg mij af wat de wet en de juridische branche doen in verband met dat gebrek aan discriminatie in het woord neef.  En wel in verband met bloedverwantschap en dus erfeniskwesties,  een niet onbelangrijk item.




> De graad van bloedverwantschap tussen twee personen in de zijlijn wordt gevonden door het totaal aantal geboorten te tellen, eerst van de ene persoon naar de eerste gemeenschappelijke voorouder, en vervolgens naar de andere persoon. Dit betekent dat broers en zussen bloedverwanten zijn in de tweede graad, ooms en tantes in de derde, en volle neven en nichten in de vierde graad. Kinderen van broer of zus zijn bloedverwant in de derde graad.


Verwantschapsgraad - Wikipedia

Er is dus een verschil van bloedverwantschap. als ik het goed begrijp. Kinderen van broer of zus zijn bloedverwant in de derde graad. Ooms en tantes in de derde, en volle neven en nichten in de vierde graad. Men moet dus wel degelijk de extra beschrijving "kind van broer" of "kind van oom toevoegen".

Maar een huwelijk tussen neef en nicht is zowel in Nederland als in België niet strafbaar. Daar hoeven we ons dus qua (verschillende graden van bloedverwantschap) geen zorgen meer over te maken. Je mag huwen binnen de derde graad. Bloedverwantschap - Wikipedia

Not punishable any more. Between 1963-1970 me and my 4 nieces (by my aunt) all became nubile, but I think that at that point in time  a marriage was still unlawful.


----------



## zlister415

Is there a word for cousin that isnt gendered? Like my cousin is non binary so in english I refer to them as "they". I found kozijn but apparently that means "frame" as well? Is there a common word that is used? Thanks


----------



## Red Arrow

zlister415 said:


> Is there a word for cousin that isnt gendered? Like my cousin is non binary so in english I refer to them as "they". I found kozijn but apparently that means "frame" as well? Is there a common word that is used? Thanks


"kozijn" is only used in Flanders and as far as I know, it always means *male* cousin. There is no separate word for female cousin, we just say "nicht", which could also mean niece, but like Hans Molenslag said, a niece is usually "nichtje".

There are no gender neutral words for family names in Dutch except for "ouder" and "grootouder".

You can refer to your non-binary cousin with "ie" or "die" (=he/she).
I also found "hen" and "hun" (="them") online, but that will give you very odd looks in Flanders, and nobody will know how to conjugate that.


----------



## zlister415

Red Arrow said:


> "kozijn" is only used in Flanders and as far as I know, it always means *male* cousin. There is no separate word for female cousin, we just say "nicht", which could also mean niece, but like Hans Molenslag said, a niece is usually "nichtje".
> 
> There are no gender neutral words for family names in Dutch except for "ouder" and "grootouder".
> 
> You can refer to your non-binary cousin with "ie" or "die" (=he/she).
> I also found "hen" and "hun" (="them") online, but that will give you very odd looks in Flanders, and nobody will know how to conjugate that.


 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow said:


> and as far as I know, it always means *male* cousin.


Yes.


----------

